# Ποντοπόρος - Οceangoing > Ποντοπόρος - Οceangoing > Ναυτικά ατυχήματα πλοίων της ποντοπόρου >  Αγνοείται το LPG Tanker TEKNOGAS ανοιχτά του Βιετνάμ

## Nautilia News

*Lpg Tanker εξέπεμψε SOS και εξαφανίστηκε*

----------


## superfast vi

μαθαμε τελικα κατι?τι απεγινε το πλοιο??

----------

